# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τάισμα στο χέρι από την 1η μέρα

## Diamante de Gould

Φετος εχω εναν αρσενικο ο οποιος οσες ευκαιριες κιαν του δωσω, συνεχιζει να πεταει τα μικρα εκτος φωλιας μολις σκασουν τα αυγα.
Μαζεψα 4 μικρα της 2ης του γεννας απο τον πατο του κλουβιου.
Τα 2 ειχαν ελαφρο αιματωμα στο κεφαλι και ηταν ολα παγωμενα μιας και τα εχω σε εξωτερικο χωρο.
Τα εβαλα σε μια φωλια κατω απο απλη λαμπα θερμανσης προσεχοντας να μην τα καψω.
Το 1 δεν αντεξε απο την πρωτη μερα.
Το 2ο, το οποιο ηταν και μπλε, με αιματωμα στο κεφαλι, ετρωγε κανονικα αλλα δεν αναπτυσσοταν.
Απο την 4η μερα εμειναν 2 πρασινα (φορεις μπλε) τα οποια μεγαλωσαν χωρις προβληματα μεχρι και σημερα.

Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που μεγαλωσα μικρα τα οποια δεν ειχαν ταϊστει καθολου απο τους γονεις τους.
Αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι πως δεν ειναι δυσκολο αρκει να υπαρχει αναλογη εμπειρια ταισματος νεοσσων.
Για καποιον που δεν το εχει ξανακανει με μεγαλητερους νεοσσους θα το χαρακτηριζα αρκετα δυσκολο.
Ελπιζω να μπορεσω να βοηθησω οποιον βρεθει σε αναλογη δυσκολη κατασταση. 

[youtube:29syveoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw8oMFZ8X_0[/youtube:29syveoo]

----------


## Windsa

Καταπληκτικό Βίντεο Οδυσσέα! Βάλε κια οδηγίες πόσο συχνά τα ταΐσες ανάλογα με τη ηλικία των μικρών...

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο Οδυσσεα εκανες καταπληκτικη δουλεια!!!!!!
με τα πανεμορφα μωρακια σου!!!!!!
τρωνε καθολου σπορους μονα τους τα μικρα;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

M-Π-Ρ-Α-Β-Ο !!! Aξιος οδυσσεα!!!

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Eυχαριστω παιδια.
Τα μικρα σημερα κλεισαν 6 εβδομαδες και τρωνε κανονικα σπορους και αυγοτροφη αλλα δεν εχουν απογαλακτιστει πληρως και τα ταιζω οποτε ζητανε.

Το πρωτο 24ωρο μπορουν να μην ταϊστουν καθολου ή να ταιστουν με μικρες ποσοτητες, πολυ αρεωμενου με νερο, μειγματος.
Απο την 2η μεχρι την 8η μερα πρεπει να ταϊζοντε καθε 2-3 ωρες και 3 φορες την νυχτα.
Γενικοτερα χρειαζονται ταϊσμα οποτε ο σακος τους κοντευει να αδειασει.
Απο την 9η και μετα κοβοντε τα νυχτερινα ταισματα, και ο σακος αδειαζει κανονικα για να αποφευχθουν και τυχον υπολειματα που μπορει να σαπισουν.
Οσο περνουν οι μερες το μειγμα γινεται ολο και πιο πηχτο οχι ομως τοσο ωστε να αφυδατωθουν.
Απο την 23η ημερα και μετα πρεπει να υπαρχουν και ταιστρες με σπορους και αυγοτροφη στον πατο του κλουβιου καθως απο ενστικτο θα αρχισουν να τσιμπουν.
Συνεχιζουμε να ταϊζουμε κανονικα μεχρι να σταματησουν να ζητανε, περιπου καθε 3 ωρες την ημερα.
Απογαλακτιζοντε το νωριτερο σε 6 εβδομαδες.

Αυτο ειναι γενικα το ωραριο ταϊσματος.

Εαν δεν εχουν καποιο ενηλικο πουλι στο κλουβι για να μαθουν να πινουν νερο, μπορουμε να τους βουταμε το ραμφος στην ποτιστρα μια φορα την ημερα για 1-2 δευτερολεπτα μονο.

----------


## Αλεξης

Πολυ καλη δουλεια.
Συγχαρητηρια Οδυσσεα.
Αυτο θα πει μεταδοση εμπειριων.

----------


## vagelis76

Το videaki λέει πολλα......
αγάπη,φροντίδα,τρυφερότητα
ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας!!!!

----------


## mpikis

ΟΔυσσεα πολυ καλος!!!!στο τελος ειπες οτι την κανεις πηχτη τη κρεμα....ειναι το αντιθετο με αυτο που συμβαίνει με τους παπαγάλους???Γιατι οταν αρχησουν  και τσιμπουν και γεμιζει ο προβολος με φαγητο..αυτο που τους λέιπει ειναι νερο..οποτε για παπαγαλο μιλαω πάντα...δινουμε και σκετο νερο με λιγο σκονη.......Ενα κολπακι για να πιουν νερο είναι να το βαλεις και στη συριγκα....ξερουν τη συριγκα οποτε θα ανοιξουν κετευθειαν το στομα τους..και  θα πιουν ανετα...

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Kατατοπιστικοτατος..
Να σου ζησουν..  ::  
Πανεμορφα ειναι Οδυσσεα.. "fullyhappy" 
Μπραβο..  :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευχαριστούμε Οδυσσέα.Πάντως τον Οκτώβριο όταν χρειάστηκε να ταΐσω ένα νεοσσό που το απέρριψαν οι δικοί του,παρόλο που δεν το είχα ξανακάνει δεν ήταν και τρομερά δύσκολο θα έλεγα.Μετά το πρώτο τάισμα τα πράγματα γίνονταν ευκολότερα.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Κωνσταντινε να ξερεις οτι εκτος απο το ταισμα ειναι πολυ σημαντικη και η θερμοκρασια και η υγρασια του περιβαλλοντα χωρου.
Μολις σκασει απο το αυγο πρεπει να ειναι στους 34 περιπου βαθμους κελσιου.
Στα επομενα 24ωρα και μεχρι να εμφανισει τα πρωτα φτερακια, στους 33.
Μεχρι να ολοκληρωσει το πτερωμα,στους 31.
Οταν αποκτησει πληρες πτερωμα, στους 25.
Και καθως απογαλακτιζεται, στην θερμοκρασια του περιβαλλοντος (στο εσωτερικο εννοειται).
Γι'αυτο και ειναι παντα καλητερο να μην ειναι ενα μονο του καθως απο 2 και περισσοτερα κουλουριαζουν και διατηρουν καλητερα την θερμοκρασια σωματος τους.

Αλεξανδρε ισχυει πανω κατω το ιδιο με τους παπαγαλους.
Η μονη διαφορα ειναι ο βαθμος ευαισθησιας.
Σε τοσο μικρα πουλακια το παραμικρο λαθος δυσκολα διορθωνεται.
Οταν αρχισουν και τσιμπανε λοιπον, αν δεν παιρουν καθολου νερο με το βουτηγμα της κεφαλης στην ποτιστρα, ουτε τα εχεις δει καθολου να πινουν απο την ποτιστρα τοτε ναι, δινεις και λιγες σταγονες με την συριγγα.
Οταν ενα μικρο με πληρες φτερωμα ειναι αφυδατωμενο, παρουσιαζει εναν μικρο "ερεθισμο" στα ματια εκτος της γενικοτερης αδιαθεσιας.
Σε αυτο το σημειο, εαν δεν ενυδατωθει, θα χαθει στις επομενες ωρες.

----------


## pantazo

Μπράβο Οδυσσέα. Πολύ καλή παρουσίαση.

----------


## annouk313

Οδυσσεα φοβερο το βιντεακι κ μπραβο για τις οδηγιες.ωραιο να υπαρχει στο φορουμ μια βαση δεδομενων ωστε αν καποιος χρειαστει παρομοια βοηθεια να ξερει οτι υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενες οδηγιες κ βοηθεια!

----------


## Diamante de Gould

> Μπραβο Οδυσσεα! σε μερικεσ μερες θα αποκτησω κι εγω ενα μικρο! Τωρα ερωτιση! μετα απο πόσες μερες θα μπορω να το ταϊζω με την συριγγα! και την περιοδο που θα το ταϊζω, θα πρεπει το μικρο να ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι των δονεων τουσ???


Δημητρη οπως ειδες ειναι εφικτο να τα ταϊζεις και απο την πρωτη μερα.
Ειναι ομως και αρκετα ριψοκινδυνο για την ζωη των μικρων γιαυτο και προτεινεται μονο στην περιπτωση που οι γονεις ή εστω παραμανες δεν ειναι δυνατον να τα μεγαλωσουν.
Αν αισθανεσαι ετοιμος να αναλαβεις μια τετοια ευθυνη υπαρχουν οι παρακατω περιπτωσεις: 
1) Αν εχουν γεννησει σε εξωτερικη φωλια ή σε ανοιχτη φωλια που ειναι ευκολως προσβασιμη απο εξω, τα ταιζεις και χωρις να τα βγαλεις αλλα και χωρις να ενοχλεις ιδιαιτερα τους γονεις.
2) Αν εχουν κλειστη εσωτερικη φωλια τοτε μπορεις μονο να τα παρεις εξ'ολοκληρου εσυ.

Και στις 2 περιπτωσεις καλητερα ειναι να το ξεκινησεις στις 8-9 μερες οπου θα ανοιγουν σιγα σιγα τα ματια τους ωστε και μεγαλα θα ειναι και δεν θα σε φοβουνται.

Παντως να ξερεις οτι τα νεαρα ζεμπρακια ειναι πολυ ευκολο να εξοικιωθουν με εσενα αν ασχοληθεις μαζι τους και ο χρονος που θα χρειαστεις θα ειναι μικροτερος, βολικοτερος και ασφαλεστερος για την ζωη τους.

----------


## Finchiii

Οδυσσέα πράγματι καταπληκτικό !!! Να σε ρωτήσω τώρα ... Τα έχεις σαν τα shafttails s , ε ;;; Εξημερωμενα δηλαδή σε βαθμό που να σε θεωρούν « μαμά » τους ;;;

----------


## budgiefun

Μπράβο Οδυσσέα πρόσφατα απέκτησα και εγώ ένα νεοσσό και αν και ξέρω κάποια πράγματα από απαντήσεις άλλων μελών, ομολογουμένως εσύ το έχεις ψάξει καλά το θέμα.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Χρηστο αυτα αφου ξεπεταχτηκαν απο την φωλια τα τάιζα μεσα στο κλουβι για να αποφυγω τους κινδυνους των πρωτων πτησεων αλλα και για να συνηθισουν καλητερα το κλουβι.
Εκτοτε δεν τα εχω βγαλει καθολου εξω και πλεον εχουν την ιδια συμπεριφορα με τα υπολοιπα.
Η θυληκια μονο οποτε ειναι καποιος διπλα στο κλουβι κινητοποιειται και αν ακουμπησει χερι στα καγκελα παει και του κανει "φιλακια" με τις ωρες.
Το Shaft tail που εμαθε απο μικρο συνεχεια εξω, τωρα αν περασει μερα που δεν θα βγει, μας κραζει και ειναι ολο παραπονο. Αν το βγαλουμε μονο σταματαει  "fullyhappy"

----------


## pantazo

Οδυσσέα, θα μπορούσε εναλλακτικά να βγάλεις τον αρσενικό από το κουβί ή να βάλεις χώρισμα (στη περίπτωση της ζευγαρώστρας). Μπορεί η θυληκιά να τα καταφέρει μόνη της;

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Αν βγαλεις τον αρσενικο απο το κλουβι ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι η θυληκια παραταει την γεννα.
Με χωρισμα ισως να μην τα παρατησει αλλα σιγουρα θα χρειαζεται βοηθεια και οταν κλωσσαει και οταν ταϊζει.
Εγω, για ενα ζευγαρι που τσακωνεται μυστηριοδως σε καθε γεννα για 5-6 μερες οταν τα μικρα ειναι 8 με 14 ημερων, εχω δοκιμασει να χωριζω τον αρσενικο αλλα μονο για καποιες ωρες την ημερα και με το χωρισμα.
Κατα αυτον τον τροπο δεν τα παραταει αυτη η θυληκια αλλα δεν τα βγαζει και περα μονη της με το τάισμα.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Τα μικρα μεγαλωσαν και πηραν τα χρωματα τους.
Κιτρινοκεφαλα και τα δυο αδερφακια οπως αναμενοταν. 
Ο αρσενικος εγινε γρηγορα αποδεκτος στην αντροπαρεα.
Η μικρουλα ομως ακομα κι αν μεγαλωσε δεν μπορει να κοψει τα χαδια με τιποτα   ::

----------

